# How many TastyTraders here in Australia?



## Warriortrader (16 January 2017)

Hi,

As you may have heard, Tastytrade launched their own brokerage on the 3rd of January, 2017, called Tastyworks.

Unfortunately, Tastyworks is not available to Tastytraders to use here in Australia, because the Clearing agent that Tastytrade uses, do not have a local presence here. Funnily enough, that is the exact same situation in Canada, too.

I was wondering if tasty traders who might be on this forum would be keen to join me to make a case for us. It could be possible, but we need the numbers. 

So if you are a tastytrader (well, follow the philosophy and trade through any broker) and keen on a tasty works account (tastyworks. com) drop me a personal message or feel free to respond on here.

Thanks in advance
WT


----------



## Warriortrader (17 January 2017)

Ok...as of 11:35 am on Tuesday 17th...there were 89 views but not one Tastytrader....
Thanks guys for looking...
WT


----------



## OmegaTrader (17 January 2017)

Warriortrader said:


> Ok...as of 11:35 am on Tuesday 17th...there were 89 views but not one Tastytrader....
> Thanks guys for looking...
> WT



Still pushing the same boat?


----------



## Warriortrader (17 January 2017)

Mate, if you have nothing positive to say, why dont you stay out of it...
You went on and on about Virge666 trading the other day...habit?


----------



## OmegaTrader (17 January 2017)

I am suspicious and so i ask.  You criticise as may I. 
If tasty cheesy  donkeys i so good why isn't any one commenting?


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 January 2017)

Warriortrader said:


> Ok...as of 11:35 am on Tuesday 17th...there were 89 views but not one Tastytrader....
> Thanks guys for looking...
> WT



I would think most have already got their brokers or are looking at established brokers here in Aust. The name might be a reason why it had many views. I have watched the dude with the cap doing interviews and found the productions okay.


----------



## T0BY (17 January 2017)

I am interested but can't commit the capital yet. I remember looking at ThinkorSwim margin requirement for writing options and minimum was 125kUSD a few years ago..


----------



## minwa (17 January 2017)

T0BY said:


> I am interested but can't commit the capital yet. I remember looking at ThinkorSwim margin requirement for writing options and minimum was 125kUSD a few years ago..




That's probably for portfolio margin accounts, it's not essential but for helpful for getting good returns if you do equity options.

As for Tastytraders out there a lot left when their star Karen turned out to be a fraud instead of the superstar trader hyped up to be.

I find it OK to learn the basics of options.


----------



## Virge666 (18 January 2017)

minwa said:


> As for Tastytraders out there a lot left when their star Karen turned out to be a fraud instead of the superstar trader hyped up to be.
> 
> I find it OK to learn the basics of options.




I am so with you there.  That Karen Supertrader BS was a mess, put me right off the whole thing.  Premium selling is an income technique - not a get rich scheme / make enough money to live off with 20K portfolio thing.

I went to Dan Sheridan around this time to get some better more consistent ideas.

That being said... TT is much better nowadays. Their last two series on Scalping and Top Dogs is gold.


----------



## Value Collector (18 January 2017)

minwa said:


> That's probably for portfolio margin accounts, it's not essential but for helpful for getting good returns if you do equity options.
> 
> As for Tastytraders out there a lot left when their star Karen turned out to be a fraud instead of the superstar trader hyped up to be.
> 
> I find it OK to learn the basics of options.



is there any video's they put out talking about the fraud?


----------



## minwa (18 January 2017)

Virge666 said:


> I am so with you there.  That Karen Supertrader BS was a mess, put me right off the whole thing.  Premium selling is an income technique - not a get rich scheme / make enough money to live off with 20K portfolio thing.
> 
> I went to Dan Sheridan around this time to get some better more consistent ideas.
> 
> That being said... TT is much better nowadays. Their last two series on Scalping and Top Dogs is gold.




Yeah especially when they based a lot of their research around that time around Karen's strategy. Well good to hear they're improving. I'll check it out sometime.

Sheridan is certainly better from the peeks I've had.



Value Collector said:


> is there any video's they put out talking about the fraud?




None that I know of, but they added a notice in the description in the Karen videos and as the case is still ongoing, they just alerted viewers to have own discretion as she may be charged guilty in court.


----------



## Valued (18 January 2017)

I don't even know what a TastyTrader is. I googled it though and they have some website and one of the videos on the front page is called "long or short currencies?" which is a really dumb question. To trade forex you have to be long on one currency and short on the other and so the answer is both. I clicked on it anyway to see why they asked such a dumb question and it turns out they seem to equate going long on a variety of major currencies but short USD as being "long currencies" which I suppose technically is accurate because they are long more than one currency.

When I was watching the video referred to above they indicated they think analysts are wrong about bullish USD in 2017 because of the price action in the first half of January 2017. They said that call is really bad but they are simply looking at a different time frame and accused Goldman Sachs of indicating that view to mislead the markets so they can get out of their own positions. When analysts are bullish on the USD in 2017 they are bullish long term over the next 12 months rather than being concerned about volatility over a few weeks. I am not sure I would make the call that they are wrong two weeks in with 50 weeks to go. Their reasoning was on the lines of saying well the USD has rallied so much how can it go up more? I am not sure how sound that reasoning is. There are some sound fundamental reasons at this point in time to be bullish on the USD this year and I am not sure the argument that it has rallied in the past is a good indicator that you should now be bearish on the USD. There are likely some good reasons to be bearish too, but I just don't think that's one of them.


----------



## Virge666 (18 January 2017)

Value Collector said:


> is there any video's they put out talking about the fraud?



Yeah - there is heaps online, just google it and you will find it.

It wasnt fraud though, you can read about it to make your own conclusions.

I just thought it wasnt required, there is enough good stuff on TT to not have to have that kind of BS taking airtime IMHO. I think it was 4 years ago, when TT was in its infancy so i guess we can forgive them for chasing some marketing.


----------



## Virge666 (18 January 2017)

minwa said:


> Yeah especially when they based a lot of their research around that time around Karen's strategy. Well good to hear they're improving. I'll check it out sometime.
> 
> Sheridan is certainly better from the peeks I've had.




I think it was the other way around. The TT boys were advocating the use of strangles and straddles and trading around them. Karen was their poster child for a while. She DEFINATLEY was not the catalyst for the research.

I lost interest in TT around that time, I watched it because I was a big fan of the TOS platform, but yeah, i found Sheridan more my speed and style. Dan Kaufmann was a great tutor too.

BUT, $1 a contract and free to close trades is the big news here. Not to mention decent software which is not available anywhere in Australia right now. I cannot find anything even remotely useful as an options trader for use in Australia. It all sux.


----------



## Virge666 (18 January 2017)

Valued said:


> There are some sound fundamental reasons at this point in time to be bullish on the USD this year and I am not sure the argument that it has rallied in the past is a good indicator that you should now be bearish on the USD. There are likely some good reasons to be bearish too, but I just don't think that's one of them.




I listened to that as well.  But the point i got from it was that the call was too late and rather pointless.

If you want something more to your style - watch the Ryan and Beef show.
if you want trade ideas - watch Bat vs BAT.
If you want to learn about options...  thw WDIS series and the Rachel Fox series is perfect for you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## trader_bri (30 January 2017)

I know I'm a little late to this conversation, but I watch tasty trade and was super keen on having tastyworks here in Australia, to find that it wasn't happening :'(


----------



## Warriortrader (30 January 2017)

trader_bri said:


> I know I'm a little late to this conversation, but I watch tasty trade and was super keen on having tastyworks here in Australia, to find that it wasn't happening :'(




Hi, Thanks for taking the time to post...all is not lost...do private message me for more details. Have a nice day.

Cheerio


----------



## mjim (31 January 2017)

TT... h..mmm I see some of the videos.. many times I find that they start with strategy explanation but they don;t follow it through  and many times the external expert they call sound like they see some flaws in what is being showed but can;t really say it loud.. the banter between two presenters just eats in to quality time and focus goes away from what the video should be .. I feel like screaming "show us the real thing man  stop talking too much, stop all that unwanted banter stuff  get  to exact live examples.... For example in case of pairs trading futures   and the million dollar question do these GURUS actually trade anymore! and where is the proof of their own risk taking!


----------



## Virge666 (7 February 2017)

mjim said:


> TT... h..mmm I see some of the videos..
> 
> ----
> 
> For example in case of pairs trading futures   and the million dollar question do these GURUS actually trade anymore! and where is the proof of their own risk taking!





I dead set love everybodys skepticism on here. but you need to come from at least some tiny bit of experience to be an educated skeptic.

I cant believe you have guys on here falling for the most basic of scams like paying $5K to manage a 20K account, but when something comes along that is FREE, from experienced traders trying to stick it to US banks with their own money and not charging you a cent nor trying to sell you anything... you get all on your high horse without the smallest of research.

1. it is a talk show, there is a lot of banter -they have to fill 6 plus hours a day of content, it would be boring as batshit if there was no banter.
2. They use ALL their own money and they publish ALL their trades and profits in the public domain. You can see the actual trades being placed live and you can also see them on the platform. ALL OF WHICH IS FREE.
3. The video you watch is about margin - yawn. Pick something good like the top dogs segment and managing straddles and strangles. Watch the Rachel series on Where do i start.  Again ALL FREE.

Dude, do some research, more than 7 minutes worth and work out for yourself if it suits your trading personality. I have been doing this for over a decade and i make money doing it. Not massive amounts, but easily 4 times what the benchmark is each year and i do it without looking at a screen all day.

Again may not be your style, you may want to sell futures and go direction based on Tech signals, if that is the case - then this is not for you. This is maths based trading, nothing more and nothing less.

But the question i put to you - is how does tastyworks makes money, that is what you need to find out to see if it is a scam. It is what you should ask anyone who wishes to sell you something in this sector.

PEACE


----------



## Virge666 (7 February 2017)

You know what, let me put my money where my mouth is. How is the below for content for you, again all offered free.

option strategies...
https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/learn

Covered calls with extra videos at the bottom and guidelines and check lists.
https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/learn/covered-call

One of the MASSIVE ones... managing winners at 50%
https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/learn/managing-winners

how to improve your chances with Iron Condors
https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/shows...n-condors-increasing-probabilities-10-20-2015

Selling Puts vs Buying stock - someone else on here asked this too
https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/shows/options-jive/episodes/selling-puts-vs-buying-stock-05-17-2016

There is even an entire series on daytrading / scalping which is totally different to anything you have ever thought of.

https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/shows/scalping

Anyone can get access to this content any time you like, you can even write them and ask questions. That would be a team of over 80 people who will answer your questions for free. You can even ring in and ask questions on air. They do questions on air for about 2.5 hours a day.

Again all FREE. It is one hell of a scam, i wouldnt go near it.


----------



## Virge666 (7 February 2017)

I didnt even mention the 2 hours a day of content on futures and futures trading. That is every single day, also with the option of ringing up and asking questions OR sending in questions to be read on air or maybe just emailing their support team.

The people on there are trading their own money every day and will not only share their trades with you but will also give you the reasoning why in laymen terms and back it up with their reasoning or research.

Hence why I am a fan.


----------



## Trader Duck (14 February 2017)

I have been studying/using the TT system for about 6 months now and have done well with it. It really has changed the way I look at trading options.

There are hundreds of TT videos - covering dozens of subjects on YouTube.  Just use YouTube Downloader to permanently save them to your hard drive.

Many years ago I had an account with ToS before the rules were changed for foreign accounts. It was a great platform to trade on and from what I have seen of the new Tasty Works platform it has only got better.

Early in January I registered for a new Tasty Works account. Just a couple of hours ago I received an email inviting me to go ahead and open the account. It will be interesting to see what happens when they figure out I'm from Australia.

I'll post again in a couple of days and let everyone know if it worked.


----------



## Trader Duck (15 February 2017)

Recieved an answer back from TastyWorks


On Wed, Feb 15, 2017 at 1:29 AM, tastyworks | Support Team <support@tastyworks.com> wrote:

Hi David,

Thanks for your interest in tastyworks.

Unfortunately, we are not opening accounts in Australia yet. I can put your name and email address on our International list and when we are in a position to open accounts in Australia, we will notify you.

If you need any further help, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## mjim (15 February 2017)

Virge666...I don't know why are you so up tight about it .. 1) with  futures pair trades I was hoping the presentation will go more in to exact strategy rather than just talk about margin.. 2) reg them trading own money...if they are so good why not have a managed fund or a CTA service that way it all will be in open and scrutinized warts and all!  I am not calling it a scam .. it is just that they fluff around many times.. any way


----------



## Virge666 (20 February 2017)

Trader Duck said:


> Recieved an answer back from TastyWorks
> 
> 
> On Wed, Feb 15, 2017 at 1:29 AM, tastyworks | Support Team <support@tastyworks.com> wrote:
> ...





PM me - we have a way around this.

We will be on Tasty works before the end of the month !


----------



## Virge666 (20 February 2017)

mjim said:


> Virge666...I don't know why are you so up tight about it .. 1) with  futures pair trades I was hoping the presentation will go more in to exact strategy rather than just talk about margin.. 2) reg them trading own money...if they are so good why not have a managed fund or a CTA service that way it all will be in open and scrutinized warts and all!  I am not calling it a scam .. it is just that they fluff around many times.. any way




Not uptight dude, just amazed at people on Stock market forums who will fall for the most basic of scams but when something comes along that is actually above board that is free, full of good information and will save you money trading, you all just dont put any real effort into it and just make up **** to suit your opinions.

If you want more about Pairs trading - the futures boys did 2 weeks, that would be about 20 hours of info on pairs trading including correlation, how to set it up, profit targets and even showed you 5 different pair trades including gold, oil, RUT and SPX, brent and WTI, etc.  All you had to do was put a little bit of effort in and maybe even use the search bar.

as for trading their own money, if you looked a little more, you would see that they had a couple of funds that they ran for a long time and they managed to scrape a few coins together. You would also see that there trading accounts are available through Bob the trader with 100% transparency. 

Without getting biblical about reaping and sowing, maybe just a little more digging next time.


----------



## aza2k (1 March 2017)

Virge666 said:


> PM me - we have a way around this.
> 
> We will be on Tasty works before the end of the month !



Hi there,
Only an infrequent visitor here so I'm not sure how to PM you - I am keen to find out more as I have struggled to find much for Aussie option traders online in terms of software. Appreciate any info you have.

Cheers


----------



## Warriortrader (2 March 2017)

aza2k said:


> Hi there,
> Only an infrequent visitor here so I'm not sure how to PM you - I am keen to find out more as I have struggled to find much for Aussie option traders online in terms of software. Appreciate any info you have.
> 
> Cheers




Ive sent you a message aza2K!! Have a look at your inbox  Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## TrickieDickie (2 March 2017)

Virge666 said:


> I think it was the other way around. The TT boys were advocating the use of strangles and straddles and trading around them. Karen was their poster child for a while. She DEFINATLEY was not the catalyst for the research.
> 
> I lost interest in TT around that time, I watched it because I was a big fan of the TOS platform, but yeah, i found Sheridan more my speed and style. Dan Kaufmann was a great tutor too.
> 
> BUT, $1 a contract and free to close trades is the big news here. Not to mention decent software which is not available anywhere in Australia right now. I cannot find anything even remotely useful as an options trader for use in Australia. It all sux.



Correct. Any reasonable USA broker with a good platform is good for Australian traders. TT are dedicated to individual options traders for a VERY long time. Tom developed ThinkOrSwim to what it became. I for one hope they get past ASIC even if I just use it as a backup.


----------



## CitizenKane (10 April 2017)

Virge666 said:


> PM me - we have a way around this.
> 
> We will be on Tasty works before the end of the month !



Virge, I don't know how to contact you but I am interested in discussing TW with you.
Would you mind sending me a message.
Thanks


----------



## Warriortrader (10 April 2017)

citizen...sent you a PM...


----------



## Siddhartha (17 April 2017)

In course of my search, I landed in this thread. Tastytrade, without doubt, is one of the best source of information and education on options out there in the internet. But it is always recommended to come up with your own strategy for several reasons, one of them being, their own mechanical best testing results showed a much inferior result with what they have been teaching compared to what some other traders came up with.
Among the options brokers available for Australian traders, I found OptionsExpress to be the best as none others are taking Australian customers. I had an account with ThinkorSwim, I still have it but can't trade as they declined to accept fund! Tastyworks is not open to Australian customers as yet. OptionsExpress is OK, not the best in terms of the trading tools, but they got better with much reduced commission last month and some basic tools, good enough for me.
Wondering if there is any Australian options broker who offer any better tools compared to any of these American brokers? I don't trade AU options though, but keen to find out.
Thanks,
Sid


----------



## Warriortrader (18 April 2017)

Siddhartha said:


> Wondering if there is any Australian options broker who offer any better tools compared to any of these American brokers? I don't trade AU options though, but keen to find out.
> Thanks,




Most of the Option traders I know, use Interactive Brokers or TradeStation...but there are some that do use OptionXpress. Personally, I trade E*Trade (US not ANZ's!!) and I have a nice negotiated comm structure. 

However, what I really want is a good trading platform, like TOS or Tastyworks, neither of which are available to us, here in Australia.


----------



## mjim (18 April 2017)

Warriortrader said:


> Most of the Option traders I know, use Interactive Brokers or TradeStation...but there are some that do use OptionXpress. Personally, I trade E*Trade (US not ANZ's!!) and I have a nice negotiated comm structure.
> 
> However, what I really want is a good trading platform, like TOS or Tastyworks, neither of which are available to us, here in Australia.



I had heard one way of getting around that is to open a LLC in USA, not sure if they will accept that.. try asking them


----------



## Warriortrader (18 April 2017)

mjim said:


> I had heard one way of getting around that is to open a LLC in USA, not sure if they will accept that.. try asking them




Yes, this is true. But they haven't opened Corporate accounts either. Unfortunately, they have over committed and been extremely optimistic about release dates. Given the massive lag, I am assuming that they just don't have the personnel to deliver proper timelines.

But thanks all the same. We are investigating that option....


----------



## thomasa (10 May 2017)

@Warriortrader 
how did you go with previously mentioned tastyworks account ?


----------



## Warriortrader (11 May 2017)

thomasa said:


> @Warriortrader
> how did you go with previously mentioned tastyworks account ?




They do not allow Canadians and Australians to open an account.


----------



## steve4046 (15 May 2017)

Warriortrader said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you may have heard, Tastytrade launched their own brokerage on the 3rd of January, 2017, called Tastyworks.
> 
> ...



Yes, very keen to open a Tastyworks account as soon as they are available in Australia. I'm a Tastytrader for past 4 years, great people, great content and its all free. Currently using IB as broker


----------



## steve4046 (15 May 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> I am suspicious and so i ask.  You criticise as may I.
> If tasty cheesy  donkeys i so good why isn't any one commenting?



TastyTrade is an excellent free source of education and knowledge for anyone serious about trading options. I think you should know what your talking about before you condemn them.


----------



## steve4046 (15 May 2017)

Virge666 said:


> I dead set love everybodys skepticism on here. but you need to come from at least some tiny bit of experience to be an educated skeptic.
> 
> I cant believe you have guys on here falling for the most basic of scams like paying $5K to manage a 20K account, but when something comes along that is FREE, from experienced traders trying to stick it to US banks with their own money and not charging you a cent nor trying to sell you anything... you get all on your high horse without the smallest of research.
> 
> ...




TastyTrade is a great show for the self directed investor to educate themselves in option trading and even futures trading. So many people get ripped off by sleazy salesmen that have little clue in this area. The mainstream financial system is a total rip off, banks (predatory capitalist’s), fund managers (predatory capitalist’s), even so called industry superannuation funds, even CommSec is so expensive if you try to trade stocks (why would you)....all have no idea other than collecting fees. Learn how to trade and use capital most efficiently from these guys they are excellent. A quote from the 4 horsemen documentary: To really understand something is to be liberated from it. Dedicating one-self to a great cause, taking responsibility and gaining self-knowledge is control and the essence of being human. A predatory capitalist’s truest enemy and humanities greatest ally is the self-educated individual who has read, understood, delays their gratification and walks around with their eyes wide open.


----------



## steve4046 (15 May 2017)

Siddhartha said:


> In course of my search, I landed in this thread. Tastytrade, without doubt, is one of the best source of information and education on options out there in the internet. But it is always recommended to come up with your own strategy for several reasons, one of them being, their own mechanical best testing results showed a much inferior result with what they have been teaching compared to what some other traders came up with.
> Among the options brokers available for Australian traders, I found OptionsExpress to be the best as none others are taking Australian customers. I had an account with ThinkorSwim, I still have it but can't trade as they declined to accept fund! Tastyworks is not open to Australian customers as yet. OptionsExpress is OK, not the best in terms of the trading tools, but they got better with much reduced commission last month and some basic tools, good enough for me.
> Wondering if there is any Australian options broker who offer any better tools compared to any of these American brokers? I don't trade AU options though, but keen to find out.
> Thanks,
> Sid



No point trading options in Australia on Australian equities as there isn't enough volume. Interactive Brokers is an excellent broker for trading US Options and Futures and even Forex. You can also purchase Australian shares if you want to.


----------



## Warriortrader (8 June 2017)

G'day everyone....
Just a quick thank you to all that did contact me ....there were far more of you than I thought, here in Oz...so it is great that we can all get together on a seperate forum....

Thanks and enjoy the day.


----------



## Nugwado (13 September 2017)

Virge666 said:


> PM me - we have a way around this.
> 
> We will be on Tasty works before the end of the month !




If you guys have a way around the account problems can you fill me in please?


----------



## neletto (14 September 2017)

me too please. very keen to open an account with them.


----------



## Warriortrader (14 September 2017)

Sorry guys. Aussies might get a look in next year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Juls67 (15 October 2017)

Warriortrader said:


> Just a quick thank you to all that did contact me ....there were far more of you than I thought, here in Oz...so it is great that we can all get together on a seperate forum....




Hey - new to this Forum but just wondering if you have created a separate forum as mentioned above...


----------



## Warriortrader (15 October 2017)

Juls67 said:


> Hey - new to this Forum but just wondering if you have created a separate forum as mentioned above...




Are you a tastytrader, Juls67?


----------



## Juls67 (15 October 2017)

Warriortrader said:


> Are you a tastytrader, Juls67?



What do you mean am I a Tasty Trader?  I follow their principals and watch their videos but have only been paper trading for a month.  I have been selling covered calls with IB on the TWS platform in US stock markets for about 6 mths and I'm ready to move on due to the large amount of capital required.
I am looking for a platform to trades options on (would love to be able to use ToS!!!) as my CBOE account was closed down last Monday.  I am now trying to learn the new CBOE platform.


----------



## Journey (17 October 2017)

Hello All and WT,

I am too interested in opening an account with them. BTW, just a quick question re options trading with OptionsXpress as of recent (Charles Schwab), can anyone here who has used their system tell me whether their platform is good?

I currently just trade options on asx with CMC and want to look into trading options on us markets too.

Thanks


----------



## rub92me (2 December 2017)

Only saw this thread just now. I have been watching tastytrade from the start and used the thinkorswim platform until it became unavailable for Australian residents, although continue to use it to analyse option trades as it is still lightyears better than any other options platform / broker out there. I regularly remind them not to forget us in Australia for their new brokerage, must be driving them batshit


----------



## warcious (13 January 2018)

I am also very interested in opening an account with them, and also a resident of Australia. I need to know how if there is a work around? Please PM me! Tastytrade.com = great content!


----------



## warcious (13 January 2018)

Virge666 said:


> PM me - we have a way around this.
> 
> We will be on Tasty works before the end of the month !



PM me, I am interested!


----------



## Nugwado (14 January 2018)

warcious said:


> I am also very interested in opening an account with them, and also a resident of Australia. I need to know how if there is a work around? Please PM me! Tastytrade.com = great content!




From what tom sosnoff said the other day sounds like they’re making good progress with Aus accounts. He said they should be here after the summer. I’d be assuming the US summer so second half of the year is sounding like a good possibility. 
Has anyone else got any other information?


----------



## Nugwado (14 January 2018)

Journey said:


> Hello All and WT,
> 
> I am too interested in opening an account with them. BTW, just a quick question re options trading with OptionsXpress as of recent (Charles Schwab), can anyone here who has used their system tell me whether their platform is good?
> 
> ...




I am currently with schwab. Was an optionsXpress customer for a few years before the change over. 
They’ve just intergrated optionsXpress platform into schwab. It’s easy to use and pretty decent, but no where near TW.


----------



## Warriortrader (14 September 2018)

tastyworks.com.au - In case you wish to register for the arrival of Tastyworks to Australia...Expected launch, from sources within TT, is Jan 2019....
Cheers
WT


----------

